# perl aloittelijalle

## hobo2

katsoin emerge -s perl kautta miten monta pakettia tulisi asennettua... huh

pomo pyysi asentamaan aloittelijalle tarvittavan alustan, ideana hanella siis opetella perl 

mitka paketit olisivat tarpeen tassa tapauksessa? joku kiva IDE alusta olisi mukava jos sellaista on olemassa

----------

## PaveQ

Ei kai noita kaikkia oo tarvis asentaa, asennat vaan perlin, emerge perl. Sit tarpeen mukaan jotain kamaa jos tarvitaan. 

http://www.cpan.org/

Tuolta löytyy paljon moduuleita joka tarpeeseen. Itse en perlistä juurikaan tiedä, joten en osaa suositella. IDE:nä kai kävis emacs, kdevelop tai eclipse?

EDIT: perl lienee jo valmiina asennettuna joka gentoossa.

----------

## AnXa

Perl on asennettuna joka gentoossa.

kDevelop on älyttömän helppo IDE. Eclipse on vähän ehkä... ~ ... sellainen jännä jos ei ole paljon ohjelmoinut. Perlin aloitteluun kannattaisi varmaan selata ensin netti läpi ja asentaa vaikka ActiveStaten komponentit kuten Visual Perl IDE vaikka Visual Studio Expressiin jos sellainen löytyy.

Perlille keskeisiä kehitysympäristöjä ovat PerlBuilder, Perl Express, Open/Free Perl IDE ja PerlEdit mutta PerlBuilderia suosittelen vaikka se on kaupallinen. http://www.solutionsoft.com/pb2_linux.htm

Jos tekee hommia vain vapaansorsan kanssa niin alusta jolla itse ohjelmoin kaiken on VIM ja Perl käännös ympäristö. Minusta on vähän ehkä turhaa hakea isoa IDEä Perliin jos vasta opettelee kieltä. Kaikki pitäisi pitää mahdollisimman yksinkertaisena kun opettelee jotakin tietokonekieltä. Emacsin opettelu voi olla aika kova homma vaikka ei siinä mitään niin hirveän erikoista ole. Gnu Nano voi olla vähän liian yksinkertainen editori mutta sen kaikki featuret ymmärtää helposti ja se on nopea käyttää ohejmointiin. VIM taas on isompi mutta toimii nopeammin ja on ehkä helpompi käyttää kun sen käytön oppii. VIM mukana tulee tutoriaali joka on helppo käydä läpi, se sisältää kaiken oleellisen.

Yksi huomattava piirre muuten, KDevelopilla voi myös opiskella helposti Pythonia joka on minusta jokseenkin Perliä käytetympi ja yleisempi kieli. Mutta KDevelop voi olla iso mörkö joillekkin johtuen tuettujen ominaisuuksien määrästä. Dokumentaation asennusta suosittelen lämpimästi.

Vim GTK komponenteilla ja Perl joillakin lisä-osilla kuten QT ovat aika paljon. http://www.perl.com/ on hyvä info lähde vaikkakin Wikipediastakin löytyy paljon tietoa.

----------

## hobo2

joo, tuo vinkki kDevelopista ja pythonista sopivasti koska kysyi tanaan myos kaarmealustasta 

emerge kdevelop asensi, entas nuo viittaukset dokumentaatioon? emerge -s kdevelop naytti vain yhden paketin, onko jotain muuta haettava?

kiitos!

edit: herjaa seuraavaa

!!! ERROR: dev-util/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 248, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

----------

## hobo2

olisko tuo ERROR syysta etta paivitin tsydeemin KDE 3.5 versioon ? senko vuoksi emerge kdevelop ei sytyta?

----------

## AnXa

Sori, etten oo vastaillut näin pitkään aikaan. En aina muista kattoo kaikki näitä threadei. :]

Helpottaisi kummasti jos kertoisit mikä ongelma tapahtuu rivillä 248, keskellä kdevelopin ebuild käännöstä.  :Confused: 

Sen minä osaan sanoa sinulle tuosta ilmoituksesta.

Eli kaikki sen sun kopypastettaman rivin yläpuolella olevat rivit reilusti tänne vain. käytä code tagia kun laitat noita pitkii virhe raportteja.  :Wink: 

dokumentaation saat päälle kun lisäät make.conffii sellaisen jännän use flagin kuin "docs" (tai "doc"). Kato, että sulla on siellä muuten ainakin "python" ja "perl" use flagit myös.

QT ja kdebase on aika pitkälle ne mitä tarvitaan minimi asennukseen kdevelopille. QT 3.x ja kdebase 3.5.x

Kunhan noiden depencyt on täytetty niin kDevelopin kääntäminen ei pitäisi olla mikään ongelma.

Tietysti jos jokin kirjaston osa on mennyt rikki kannattaa ajaa vaikka ihan huvikseen revdep-rebuild -komento roottina. Se etsii ja korjaa kaikki rikki menneet kirjastot ja jos jokin kde komponentti on rikki ja siksi estää kdevelopin kääntämisen niin se korjaa tämä ongelmat.

----------

## hobo2

ok, kiitos, revdep-rebuild tuossa raksuttaa ja sen jalkeen kokeilen josko tuo kone tottelisi (edes hiukan) - lupaan myos puuttuvat rivit jos ei suju

----------

## hobo2

[code:1:eae3040eb9]

de/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o bookmarks_part.lo bookmarks_part.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o bookmarks_widget.lo bookmarks_widget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o bookmarks_settings.lo bookmarks_settings.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o bookmarks_config.lo bookmarks_config.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc bookmarks_settings_base.h -o bookmarks_settings_base.moc

rm -f bookmarks_settings_base.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > bookmarks_settings_base.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> bookmarks_settings_base.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i bookmarks_settings_base.h ./bookmarks_settings_base.ui > bookmarks_settings_base.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" bookmarks_settings_base.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_bookmarks_settings_base,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> bookmarks_settings_base.cpp ;\

rm -f bookmarks_settings_base.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "bookmarks_settings_base.moc"' >> bookmarks_settings_base.cpp; else rm -f bookmarks_settings_base.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o bookmarks_settings_base.lo bookmarks_settings_base.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevbookmarks.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  bookmarks_part.lo bookmarks_widget.lo bookmarks_settings.lo bookmarks_config.lo bookmarks_settings_base.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/bookmarks'

Making all in classview

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/classview'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./classviewpart.h -o classviewpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./classviewwidget.h -o classviewwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./digraphview.h -o digraphview.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./hierarchydlg.h -o hierarchydlg.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./navigator.h -o navigator.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o viewcombos.lo viewcombos.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o classviewpart.lo classviewpart.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o classviewwidget.lo classviewwidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o digraphview.lo digraphview.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o hierarchydlg.lo hierarchydlg.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/external -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o navigator.lo navigator.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevclassview.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  classviewpart.lo classviewwidget.lo digraphview.lo hierarchydlg.lo navigator.lo viewcombos.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la ../../lib/widgets/libkdevwidgets.la -lkhtml

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/classview'

Making all in diff

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/diff'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./diffpart.h -o diffpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./diffdlg.h -o diffdlg.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./diffwidget.h -o diffwidget.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o diffpart.lo diffpart.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o diffdlg.lo diffdlg.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o diffwidget.lo diffwidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevdiff.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  diffpart.lo diffdlg.lo diffwidget.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/diff'

Making all in filecreate

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate'

Making all in file-templates

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate/file-templates'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate/file-templates'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate'

rm -rf fcconfigwidgetbase.h;

rm -rf fctypeeditbase.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./fctypeeditbase.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> fctypeeditbase.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./fcconfigwidgetbase.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> fcconfigwidgetbase.h ;

rm -rf fctemplateeditbase.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_part.h -o filecreate_part.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./fctemplateeditbase.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> fctemplateeditbase.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_widget3.h -o filecreate_widget3.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_widget2.h -o filecreate_widget2.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_filedialog.h -o filecreate_filedialog.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./fcconfigwidget.h -o fcconfigwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./fctypeedit.h -o fctypeedit.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./fctemplateedit.h -o fctemplateedit.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_newfile.h -o filecreate_newfile.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc fcconfigwidgetbase.h -o fcconfigwidgetbase.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc fctypeeditbase.h -o fctypeeditbase.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc fctemplateeditbase.h -o fctemplateeditbase.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filecreate_typechoosersig.h -o filecreate_typechoosersig.moc.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_part.lo filecreate_part.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_listitem.lo filecreate_listitem.cpp

filecreate_listitem.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   FileCreate::ListItem::paintCell(QPainter*, const QColorGroup&, int, int,

   int)':

filecreate_listitem.cpp:67: warning: `backgroundColor' is deprecated (declared

   at /usr/kde/3.5/include/klistview.h:1059)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_widget3.lo filecreate_widget3.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_widget2.lo filecreate_widget2.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_filetype.lo filecreate_filetype.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_filedialog.lo filecreate_filedialog.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fcconfigwidget.lo fcconfigwidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fctypeedit.lo fctypeedit.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fctemplateedit.lo fctemplateedit.cpp

fcconfigwidget.cpp: In member function `void

   FCConfigWidget::copyTemplate(QString, QString, QString)':

fcconfigwidget.cpp:384: warning: `mkdir' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.5/include/kio/netaccess.h:372)

fcconfigwidget.cpp:389: warning: `upload' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.5/include/kio/netaccess.h:161)

fcconfigwidget.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   FCConfigWidget::removetemplate_button_clicked()':

fcconfigwidget.cpp:442: warning: `del' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.5/include/kio/netaccess.h:347)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_newfile.lo filecreate_newfile.cpp

rm -f fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i fcconfigwidgetbase.h ./fcconfigwidgetbase.ui > fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_fcconfigwidgetbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp ;\

rm -f fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "fcconfigwidgetbase.moc"' >> fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp; else rm -f fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

rm -f fctypeeditbase.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > fctypeeditbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> fctypeeditbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i fctypeeditbase.h ./fctypeeditbase.ui > fctypeeditbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" fctypeeditbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_fctypeeditbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> fctypeeditbase.cpp ;\

rm -f fctypeeditbase.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "fctypeeditbase.moc"' >> fctypeeditbase.cpp; else rm -f fctypeeditbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

rm -f fctemplateeditbase.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > fctemplateeditbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> fctemplateeditbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i fctemplateeditbase.h ./fctemplateeditbase.ui > fctemplateeditbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" fctemplateeditbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_fctemplateeditbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> fctemplateeditbase.cpp ;\

rm -f fctemplateeditbase.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "fctemplateeditbase.moc"' >> fctemplateeditbase.cpp; else rm -f fctemplateeditbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filecreate_typechoosersig.moc.lo filecreate_typechoosersig.moc.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fcconfigwidgetbase.lo fcconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fctypeeditbase.lo fctypeeditbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fctemplateeditbase.lo fctemplateeditbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevfilecreate.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  filecreate_part.lo filecreate_listitem.lo filecreate_widget3.lo filecreate_widget2.lo filecreate_filetype.lo filecreate_filedialog.lo fcconfigwidget.lo fctypeedit.lo fctemplateedit.lo filecreate_newfile.lo fcconfigwidgetbase.lo fctypeeditbase.lo fctemplateeditbase.lo filecreate_typechoosersig.moc.lo  ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/filecreate'

Making all in fileview

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/fileview'

rm -rf vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./fileviewpart.h -o fileviewpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filetreewidget.h -o filetreewidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./partwidget.h -o partwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./vcscolorsconfigwidget.h -o vcscolorsconfigwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./stdfiletreewidgetimpl.h -o stdfiletreewidgetimpl.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filetreeviewwidgetimpl.h -o filetreeviewwidgetimpl.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./vcsfiletreewidgetimpl.h -o vcsfiletreewidgetimpl.moc

rm -rf filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filegroupswidget.h -o filegroupswidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./addfilegroupdlg.h -o addfilegroupdlg.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filegroupsconfigwidget.h -o filegroupsconfigwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./filegroupspart.h -o filegroupspart.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fileviewpart.lo fileviewpart.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filetreewidget.lo filetreewidget.cpp

filetreewidget.cpp: In member function `void

   FileTreeWidget::slotContextMenu(KListView*, QListViewItem*, const QPoint&)':

filetreewidget.cpp:198: warning: `__comp_ctor' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.5/include/kpopupmenu.h:193)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o partwidget.lo partwidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o vcscolorsconfigwidget.lo vcscolorsconfigwidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o stdfiletreewidgetimpl.lo stdfiletreewidgetimpl.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filetreeviewwidgetimpl.lo filetreeviewwidgetimpl.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o vcsfiletreewidgetimpl.lo vcsfiletreewidgetimpl.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fileitemfactory.lo fileitemfactory.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.h -o vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filegroupswidget.lo filegroupswidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o addfilegroupdlg.lo addfilegroupdlg.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filegroupsconfigwidget.lo filegroupsconfigwidget.cpp

filegroupswidget.cpp: In member function `void

   FileGroupsWidget::slotContextMenu(KListView*, QListViewItem*, const QPoint&)

   ':

filegroupswidget.cpp:228: warning: `__comp_ctor' is deprecated (declared at

   /usr/kde/3.5/include/kpopupmenu.h:193)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filegroupspart.lo filegroupspart.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.h -o filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.moc

rm -f vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.h ./vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.ui > vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp ;\

rm -f vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.moc"' >> vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp; else rm -f vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

rm -f filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.h ./filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.ui > filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_filegroupsconfigwidgetbase,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp ;\

rm -f filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.moc"' >> filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp; else rm -f filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.lo vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/compat -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.lo filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevfileview.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  fileviewpart.lo filetreewidget.lo partwidget.lo vcscolorsconfigwidget.lo stdfiletreewidgetimpl.lo filetreeviewwidgetimpl.lo vcsfiletreewidgetimpl.lo fileitemfactory.lo vcscolorsconfigwidgetbase.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevfilegroups.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  filegroupswidget.lo addfilegroupdlg.lo filegroupsconfigwidget.lo filegroupspart.lo filegroupsconfigwidgetbase.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/fileview'

Making all in fullscreen

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/fullscreen'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./fullscreen_part.h -o fullscreen_part.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o fullscreen_part.lo fullscreen_part.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevfullscreen.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  fullscreen_part.lo ../../lib/libkdevelop.la

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/fullscreen'

Making all in outputviews

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/outputviews'

rm -rf filterdlg.h;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./makeviewpart.h -o makeviewpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./makewidget.h -o makewidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload ./filterdlg.ui | /usr/bin/perl -pi -e "s,public QWizard,public KWizard,g; s,#include <qwizard.h>,#include <kwizard.h>,g" >> filterdlg.h ;

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./directorystatusmessagefilter.h -o directorystatusmessagefilter.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./compileerrorfilter.h -o compileerrorfilter.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./makeactionfilter.h -o makeactionfilter.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./otherfilter.h -o otherfilter.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./appoutputviewpart.h -o appoutputviewpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./appoutputwidget.h -o appoutputwidget.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o makeviewpart.lo makeviewpart.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o makewidget.lo makewidget.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o directorystatusmessagefilter.lo directorystatusmessagefilter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o outputfilter.lo outputfilter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o compileerrorfilter.lo compileerrorfilter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o commandcontinuationfilter.lo commandcontinuationfilter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o makeitem.lo makeitem.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o makeactionfilter.lo makeactionfilter.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o otherfilter.lo otherfilter.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc filterdlg.h -o filterdlg.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o appoutputviewpart.lo appoutputviewpart.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o appoutputwidget.lo appoutputwidget.cpp

rm -f filterdlg.cpp

echo '#include <kdialog.h>' > filterdlg.cpp

echo '#include <klocale.h>' >> filterdlg.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/uic -L /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/plugins/designer -nounload -tr tr2i18n -i filterdlg.h ./filterdlg.ui > filterdlg.cpp.temp ; ret=$?; \

/usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\" ),QString::null,g" filterdlg.cpp.temp | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,tr2i18n( \"\"\, \"\" ),QString::null,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,image([0-9][0-9]*)_data,img\$1_filterdlg,g" | /usr/bin/perl -pe "s,: QWizard\(,: KWizard(,g" >> filterdlg.cpp ;\

rm -f filterdlg.cpp.temp ;\

if test "$ret" = 0; then echo '#include "filterdlg.moc"' >> filterdlg.cpp; else rm -f filterdlg.cpp ; exit $ret ; fi

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions -I../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION  -c -o filterdlg.lo filterdlg.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevmakeview.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  makeviewpart.lo makewidget.lo directorystatusmessagefilter.lo outputfilter.lo compileerrorfilter.lo commandcontinuationfilter.lo makeitem.lo makeactionfilter.lo otherfilter.lo filterdlg.lo ../../lib/widgets/libkdevwidgets.la ../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop/libkdevdcopextensions.la ../../lib/libkdevelop.la -lkhtml

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -Os -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION    -o libkdevappview.la -rpath /usr/lib/kde3 -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib    -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib  appoutputviewpart.lo appoutputwidget.lo directorystatusmessagefilter.lo outputfilter.lo compileerrorfilter.lo commandcontinuationfilter.lo makeitem.lo makeactionfilter.lo otherfilter.lo filterdlg.lo ../../lib/widgets/libkdevwidgets.la ../../lib/interfaces/extensions/dcop/libkdevdcopextensions.la ../../lib/libkdevelop.la -lkhtml

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/outputviews'

Making all in grepview

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdevelop-3.2.1-r1/work/kdevelop-3.2.1/parts/grepview'

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./grepviewpart.h -o grepviewpart.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./grepviewwidget.h -o grepviewwidget.moc

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./grepdlg.h -o grepdlg.moc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../lib/interfaces -I../../lib/util -I../../lib/widgets -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconve

----------

